# beraberindeki



## Arabus

Hello,

_I. Dünya Savaşı'nın ardından Fransız kuvvetleri ve beraberindeki Ermeni Lejyonu ile TBMM idaresindeki Kuva-yi Milliye arasında gerçekleşen muharebelerden meydana gelen cephedir._

What is the literal sense of _beraberindeki_? Is the _-ki_ ending optional in this construction?

Thanks,


----------



## shafaq

No ! It isn't optional. It stands for "that"  saying ".... French forces and Armenian legions that are (acting) in companion with them ...". If you let me; in Arabic; it looks like that: "...    القوات الفرنسية و كذلك الجيوش الأرمنية التي كانت بمرافقتـها ....


----------



## Arabus

Thanks...

Do _-de_ and_ -i_ in _beraberinde_ refer to something in the sentence? Or are they just augmenters that do not refer to something in particular?


----------



## Arabus

_beraberinde_ means "along with," yet the sentence still has another "with" after _Lejyonu_:

_Fransız kuvvetleri ve beraberindeki Ermeni Lejyonu ile_

French forces and along with it that Armenian Legion with

Does _beraberinde _work alone or do we have to say _beraberinde ... ile_?_
_


----------



## xebonyx

The "inde_"_ is simply just locative association. When you think about it, "accompaniment" is a type of spatiality relationship (to be at someone else's side, side by side).  

You have to look at the sentence as a whole. Here, ile means "and", often used with the word "arasında"_, _following a noun_._ So in other words, the battle took place between Kuvayi Milleye (that's) under the TBMM administration _and_ the Armenian Legion alongside with the French forces.


----------



## shafaq

Arabus said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Do _-de_ and_ -i_ in _beraberinde_ refer to something in the sentence? Or are they just augmenters that do not refer to something in particular?


When you say -i; I think you mention i of -ki . If so; it isn't a suffix but  inseparable part of -ki.



Arabus said:


> beraberinde means "along with," yet the sentence still has another "with" after Lejyonu:
> 
> Fransız kuvvetleri ve beraberindeki Ermeni Lejyonu ile
> 
> French forces and along with it that Armenian Legion with
> 
> Does beraberinde work alone or do we have to say beraberinde ... ile?


 
Well ! As you see; in the context; there is a front that made by two (not three) parties which means two togetherness that are distinct and different in manner: 
1: French forces and their  allies Armenian legions. 
2: (Turkish) Kuvay-ı Milliye which is under the command of TBMM.
 .  Togetherness between French forces and  Armenian legions is voluntary and positive which is stated via the word beraber(Persian "ber e/a ber" which means "side by side").
.   As for the relation between these two party which is not voluntary nor positive... It is stated here via the word ile(derivative of Asiatic Turkish "bile" which means "together", "in conjunction"); at least in Turkiye Dialect ; it in certain cases means the opposite of its common meaning "against". But beraber at least in Turkiye Dialect doesn't have any usage as "against".

.  So, inspite of synonimity occures between these two words in some cases;  like the given context; due to the opposition in meaning; they aren't interchangeable.
.   In the sake of more clarification, here are some examples:
Ahmet ile eve gittim............. I went home together with Ahmet.
Ahmet ile beraber eve gittim..              I went home together with Ahmet.
Ahmet ile dövüştüm............. I fought against Ahmet. Actually it means (I conjuncted in/shared a fight with Ahmet.)
Ahmet ile beraber dövüştüm.. I fought (against of a third person) side by side with Ahmet.
. Note that ile in all given instances preceded beraber. 

. Also; you may use ve(=and) instead of ile.
"Henry ile Nicole dövüştü." is identical with "Henry ve Nicole dövüştü." which means: ...... Henry and Nicole fought against each other. 
But :
. "Ahmet ile Mehmet beraber dövüştü." is identical to "Ahmet ve Mehmet beraber dövüştü."  means "Ahmet and Mehmet fought (against of a third person) side by side with each other.
There are two another usage of beraber in Turkish when explaining  the togetherness of a subordinate party with two primary (in importance) parties:
Ahmet ve/ile Mehmet beraberinde Hasan ile eve gitti. Ahmet and/with Mehmet went home together with Hasan.

. And as for the last usage; it is as in your given context.
.
. Note again that ile becomes suffix as -le, -la regarding the last syllable of the preceeding word.

. kalem ile=kalemle
. gül ile=gülle  
. gol ile=golle......  gol=goal of football game

. kitap ile=kitapla
. Hasan ile=Hasan'la
. sol ile=solla ....... sol=left

. And a last thing: the exact synonim of beraber in Turkish is birlikte(=birlik=unity,oneness, togetherness)+te=de(=at, in)=in togetherness).


----------



## Arabus

Thank you for your informative explanation.

My first question was exactly about whether _-inde_ in _beraberinde_ refers to something in the sentence (_Fransız kuvvetleri _or _Ermeni Lejyonu_) or whether it is just a suffix with no particular reference.

Could you please do me a favor and explain the rest of the sentence for me? I am still newbie in Turkish and I am having trouble understanding it.​ 
Thanks,​


----------



## shafaq

Arabus said:


> Thank you for your informative explanation.
> 
> My first question was exactly about whether _-inde_ in _beraberinde_ refers to something in the sentence (_Fransız kuvvetleri _or _Ermeni Lejyonu_) or whether it is just a suffix with no particular reference.
> 
> Could you please do me a favor and explain the rest of the sentence for me? I am still newbie in Turkish and I am having trouble understanding it.​
> Thanks,​


Ah ! Yes ! It refers to Fransız kuvvetleri exactly and phrase means "French forces and in its companion Armenian Legions ..."
 I will edit this post to comply your second wish after a short time. Please renew !

Edit:
.
. Here, context explains a pre-mentioned front of war. I will switch to Arabic here:
هذه هى الجبهة المتشكلة من المعـارك دارت ما بين القـوى الأهلية تحت إدارة المجلس الشعب التركي العـالي و بين القـوات الفرنسية و كذلك الفرق الأرمنية التي ترافقها، عقب الحرب العـالمية الاولى


----------



## Arabus

Thank you.


----------

